# Stolen White Gold Ventura



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

A few days ago a colleague in the UK was mugged at knifepoint and his wife's 14K white gold Ventura was stolen. Given the rarity of this piece I suspect there is a very good chance it will surface in the collector market sooner rather than later.

I would ask for everyone to please keep an eye out for this watch as it could easily show up anywhere in the world, on the Internet or at a show.

The case has the serial number S424541; the movement is a Hamilton 505 and the dial is refinished black. I restored the watch just a few months ago and the condition is superb.

If any information about this watch turns up, please email me at [email protected] so I can pass it along to the authorities. Or, if you are in the UK you can contact the detectives directly: The case is being handled by Detectives M. Yearwood and Rob Somerville of the Kentish Town Robbery Squad, the case number is CRIS 2303628/11 and their telephone number is 020 8733 6963.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

hamiltonelectric said:


> A few days ago a colleague in the UK was mugged at knifepoint and his wife's 14K white gold Ventura was stolen. Given the rarity of this piece I suspect there is a very good chance it will surface in the collector market sooner rather than later.
> 
> I would ask for everyone to please keep an eye out for this watch as it could easily show up anywhere in the world, on the Internet or at a show.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear about this Rene.

I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Eyes at the ready.

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Rene, trouble would be if it's a knife numpty with no brains - "Wanna buy a watch for a fiver?" down his local pub - and it disappears into neverland. :yes:

Hope there is a result on this, these barstewards need taking out!


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

Sooner or later it is bound to find its way into the collector circles. Many years ago I restored a 14K gold Pacer (a very rare watch) for a jeweler in New York. He wanted it returned by UPS Next Day Air. It was scanned upon arrival the the NYC sort center, then disappeared.... Obviously some unscrupulous UPS employee recognized the recipient name and realized it was likely to be of value. Several months later I was at a watch show in New Orleans and came upon a gold Pacer. One glance and I knew it was the same one: I recognized the name engraved on the back (an award watch). And of course I found my repair mark inside the case back. I bought the watch back for the customer and was repaid by insurance, but the thief could not be caught. By the time it reached the dealer at the show it had passed through several hands, no doubt starting at a pawn shop where the thief probably got a penny or two on the dollar.

Ever since then I always hold out hope when a very distinctive watch is stolen -- gold Pacers and white Ventura stand out prominently among the more common pieces.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not good news. Let's hope it stays in one piece and is not scrapped for its gold content.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I go to a fair number of watch shows each year put on by the NAWCC and WWT (Dallas, Houston, Chicago, New Orleans, and Nationals this year in Kansas City, at the minimum). If it is at one of those shows, I will find it. That watch will "stand out like a sore thumb."

I hope they catch the low life.

harleymanstan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The thing is, in this 'enlightened' age, one of the first things the scumbag would do is Google the watch, they would learn the value and maybe find this topic too.....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> ..is Google the watch, they would learn the value and maybe find this topic too.....


Indeed! I just did Google for "stolen white gold ventura"...and we're #3 in the list...after two other watch forums (I didn't know there were other watch forums?  ).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So, what do we do?

Accept they will read this ? Maybe ask them to hand it in for a reward ? 

Would the lady in question really really want her watch back?


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ya'll are making the assumption the dumba** thief can read...

Sorry to hear of the loss and it WILL turn up.


----------

